# St Thomas/St John timeshare options



## TravelTime (Sep 4, 2018)

We are visiting the Virgin Islands in June 2019. We are excited to have a week booked at the Ritz Carlton Residence Club oceanview 2 bedroom in St Thomas using only 3300 Marriott DPs. That is really quite a bargain to stay there, in my opinion. After that, I did an II exchange into Grande Bay Resort on St John oceanview studio. I am wondering if staying at the Grande Bay after staying at the Ritz Carlton will feel like a major downgrade esp since we only got a studio there. I tend to like to relax in the room a lot so I am fairly sensitive to the room and resort quality. For me, the resort and room are as important as the destination. However, St John is one of my favorite destinations in the world but last time we were there, we stayed right on the beach at Caneel Bay. So I realize that anything compared to Caneel Bay will feel like a downgrade. Does anyone have experience with the Grande Bay Resort to know what level of quality and amenities it offers?


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 6, 2018)

I've never stayed there, but it is my understanding that Grande Bay is run more like a condo complex with a few hotel-type amenities, such as a pool and fitness center.  But it doesn't have resort-y things like a spa or on-site restaurant/bar.  And don't expect someone to spray you with water as you're sitting by the pool, or offer to bring you a MaiTai, cause that ain't gonna happen.  

It's too bad that you didn't stay at Grande Bay first because it will definitely feel like a letdown if being pampered is your idea of a great vacation. 

P.S. But do look into their car rental program, which I believe is pretty nice.


----------



## GregT (Sep 12, 2018)

I think staying anywhere after going to Ritz STT is going to be tough -- I love that property and it is spectacular.  As long as you are expecting the step down after the Ritz, you will be fine.

Best,

Greg


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 12, 2018)

GregT said:


> I think staying anywhere after going to Ritz STT is going to be tough -- I love that property and it is spectacular.  As long as you are expecting the step down after the Ritz, you will be fine.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



I am not sure about the step down. Is it really that much worse? We stayed at Villa del Palmar after Grand Luxxe and the step down was very hard, even though both were 1 bedroom units with fabulous views. In this case, we will be stepping down from a 2 br to a studio.


----------



## turkel (Sep 13, 2018)

If it's hard for you to step down, don't do it.


----------



## GregT (Sep 17, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> I am not sure about the step down. Is it really that much worse? We stayed at Villa del Palmar after Grand Luxxe and the step down was very hard, even though both were 1 bedroom units with fabulous views. In this case, we will be stepping down from a 2 br to a studio.



I think Ritz STT is the nicest timeshare I have ever stayed in, maybe even the nicest property, including luxury hotels I’ve had the good fortune to stay in.  Yes, I think it most definitely be a step down for both the property amenities, and the unit itself (2BR to Studio).

Best,

Greg


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 17, 2018)

GregT said:


> I think Ritz STT is the nicest timeshare I have ever stayed in, maybe even the nicest property, including luxury hotels I’ve had the good fortune to stay in.  Yes, I think it most definitely be a step down for both the property amenities, and the unit itself (2BR to Studio).
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



Hi Greg, I am happy to hear that. I am really looking forward to staying there. I guess I will need to find a different thing to do in the Caribbean next summer to paint with Ritz STT. I wish we could get the studio in St John first and then step up to the Ritz. Did you stay at Ritz STT with MVC DPs? That is how we got it.


----------



## GregT (Sep 17, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> Hi Greg, I am happy to hear that. I am really looking forward to staying there. I guess I will need to find a different thing to do in the Caribbean next summer to paint with Ritz STT. I wish we could get the studio in St John first and then step up to the Ritz. Did you stay at Ritz STT with MVC DPs? That is how we got it.



I've stayed at the property three times, but only once was in the timeshare side.  It is am amazing property and I hope you enjoy it!  I do agree that it is unfortunate that you can't reverse the order of the stay -- but there are also other STT properties if you wanted to try and stay in a different one first?   The Elysian next door is a good property too.   Good luck and let us know what you decide!

Best,

Greg


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 17, 2018)

GregT said:


> I've stayed at the property three times, but only once was in the timeshare side.  It is am amazing property and I hope you enjoy it!  I do agree that it is unfortunate that you can't reverse the order of the stay -- but there are also other STT properties if you wanted to try and stay in a different one first?   The Elysian next door is a good property too.   Good luck and let us know what you decide!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



I suspect the timeshare side will be amazing. We have a 2 bedroom/2.5 bathroom oceanview unit reserved. It was very hard to get with DC points because they only release a limited number.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 17, 2018)

GregT said:


> I've stayed at the property three times, but only once was in the timeshare side.  It is am amazing property and I hope you enjoy it!  I do agree that it is unfortunate that you can't reverse the order of the stay -- but there are also other STT properties if you wanted to try and stay in a different one first?   The Elysian next door is a good property too.   Good luck and let us know what you decide!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



I suspect the timeshare side will be amazing. We have a 2 bedroom/2.5 bathroom oceanview unit reserved. It was very hard to get with DC points because they only release a limited number.


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 17, 2018)

Maybe rent from a Westin St John owner??? I think the Grande Bay would be fine, but the unit size is really the problem.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 17, 2018)

I think we would like to visit another part of the Caribbean to pair with our visit to Ritz STT. However, there are not many flights between STT and other Caribbean islands. I think we could get flights between STT and PR or St Kitts. Are there any other non stop flights from STT?


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 17, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> I think we would like to visit another part of the Caribbean to pair with our visit to Ritz STT. However, there are not many flights between STT and other Caribbean islands. I think we could get flights between STT and PR or St Kitts. Are there any other non stop flights from STT?


If you have MRPs, the Scrub Island Resort is reopening 10/1/18....we would return there in a heartbeat and it is a ferry ride away.
A whole different world.
https://www.marriott.com/hotels/tra...d-resort-spa-and-marina-autograph-collection/


----------



## DannyTS (Sep 29, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> We are visiting the Virgin Islands in June 2019. We are excited to have a week booked at the Ritz Carlton Residence Club oceanview 2 bedroom in St Thomas using only 3300 Marriott DPs. That is really quite a bargain to stay there, in my opinion. After that, I did an II exchange into Grande Bay Resort on St John oceanview studio. I am wondering if staying at the Grande Bay after staying at the Ritz Carlton will feel like a major downgrade esp since we only got a studio there. I tend to like to relax in the room a lot so I am fairly sensitive to the room and resort quality. For me, the resort and room are as important as the destination. However, St John is one of my favorite destinations in the world but last time we were there, we stayed right on the beach at Caneel Bay. So I realize that anything compared to Caneel Bay will feel like a downgrade. Does anyone have experience with the Grande Bay Resort to know what level of quality and amenities it offers?


There is only one possible solution to this conundrum, you have to downgrade the 2 bedroom at the Ritz to a studio


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 29, 2018)

LOL. I will keep my 2 bedroom at the Ritz and rough it in a studio on St John. It builds character! ;-)


----------



## GregT (Oct 3, 2018)

Just to manage your expectations on the Ritz, the beach in front of the timeshares is not good -- rocky and grassy.  You have to walk next door to the hotel (50 yards?) to go to their beach, which is terrific.  Have fun!

Best,

Greg


----------



## TravelTime (Oct 3, 2018)

GregT said:


> Just to manage your expectations on the Ritz, the beach in front of the timeshares is not good -- rocky and grassy.  You have to walk next door to the hotel (50 yards?) to go to their beach, which is terrific.  Have fun!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



I have noticed that most of the beaches in front of hotels in STT and STJ are not very good.


----------



## TravelTime (Oct 4, 2018)

Solved my problem and used E plus to upgrade to a 1 bedroom at grande bay. I should be happy now.


----------



## carpie99 (Oct 19, 2018)

Is Grande Bay often available in II?  I would love to spend a week in Cruz Bay.  I love my TS at the Westin but being able to walk downtown from my unit would be great.


----------



## TravelTime (Oct 19, 2018)

carpie99 said:


> Is Grande Bay often available in II?  I would love to spend a week in Cruz Bay.  I love my TS at the Westin but being able to walk downtown from my unit would be great.



No it is rare. It is a small complex and most of the units are wholly owned and rented out. There are few timeshare units. I ended up not going because the timing was not good. Bummer.


----------



## GregT (Oct 20, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> No it is rare. It is a small complex and most of the units are wholly owned and rented out. There are few timeshare units. I ended up not going because the timing was not good. Bummer.


I'm confused -- I thought you were going in June 2019?   I hope you can still go!

Best,

Greg


----------



## TravelTime (Oct 20, 2018)

GregT said:


> I'm confused -- I thought you were going in June 2019?   I hope you can still go!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



I am still going to STT/STJ next summer but not staying in Grande Bay anymore. I am have a bunch of reservations right now at Marriott Frenchman’s Cove, Ritz Carlton St Thomas and a villa at Peter’s Bay but not 100% sure what I will keep. The beauty and curse of too many choices!  I lost the studio in Grande Bay because I traded it for a 1 bedroom last week in Grande Bay but then I could not go so I retraded it. Bummer about the 1 bedroom in Grande Bay! I do not miss the studio, though.


----------



## TravelTime (Oct 20, 2018)

Now it looks like we may be canceling Harborside at Atlantis and planning 2 trips to St Thomas and St John.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Nov 16, 2018)

I own at MFC and have stayed at Grande Bay. Grande Bay is run like a condo and not a resort. The rooms are nice. Not a lot of amenities. The pool is small but nice and so is the gym. The great thing about Grande Bay is the location. Everything in Cruz Bay is in walking distance and the north shore beaches are a hop skip and jump by car. You also get an underground assigned parking space which is great considering how limited parking is in Cruz Bay. I would stay there again without a doubt.


----------



## TravelTime (Nov 16, 2018)

I have completely changed all our 2019 plans, once again. I probably should not pre-post my plans anymore. Now we are going to Westin St John in June and staying in a 2 BR followed by a sailing charter for a week in a 6 cabin sailboat. No more Grande Bay. No more studios.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Nov 16, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> I have completely changed all our 2019 plans, once again. I probably should not pre-post my plans anymore.



Truer words were never spoken. 

You guys change plans more than anyone I know. I guess that's ok, everyone is different. It's just hard for me to understand, but interesting to hear. When we make plans, there's a 100% chance we will do them. We have never changed plans.


----------



## TravelTime (Nov 16, 2018)

That is the fun of planning. I plan and re-plan! LOL  Planning is like taking a vacation at home.

P.S. I eventually take the vacations I cancel. For example, I planned and canceled a trip to Greece and Turkey, which I ended up taking a few years later. So the effort is eventually rewarded.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Nov 16, 2018)

I am just hassling you, but it would drive me nuts. To each their own.


----------



## LisaH (Nov 16, 2018)

Aside from Cannel Bay which is no longer available in the foreseeable future, Westin is the best place to stay on St John (though I am biased as I am an owner . )


----------



## LisaH (Nov 16, 2018)

Are you taking a Tradewinds Cruise to BVI after the Westin stay? This is something I have been thinking. If so, please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 16, 2018)

LisaH said:


> Are you taking a Tradewinds Cruise to BVI after the Westin stay? This is something I have been thinking. If so, please let us know how it goes.



I was wondering that too. But she said a 6 cabin, and that is likely NOT available via an exchange, but only as an owner.  Renting direct it is available.   I am a tradewinds member, and to date have sailed 27 times with them, all over the world. 

I also would recommended what Pat (grayfal) did, Scrub Island.  That has also been on my to do list since it opened.  I saw it several time when it was under construction.  I just haven't been back to BVI since, but have been to BVI about 9 or 10 times now.  I have lost track.

If anyone is interested in trying a Tradewinds at a base or a yacht NOT available via RCI, contact me as there are good referral rates, provided you have NEVER been on Tradewinds.


----------



## TravelTime (Nov 16, 2018)

LisaH said:


> Are you taking a Tradewinds Cruise to BVI after the Westin stay? This is something I have been thinking. If so, please let us know how it goes.



At the moment, I am scheduled to take a Dream Yacht Charter sailing trip of the BVIs. This is a cash trip, not an exchange. We will see how it goes. The price is really good.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 16, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> At the moment, I am scheduled to take a Dream Yacht Charter sailing trip of the BVIs. This is a cash trip, not an exchange. We will see how it goes. The price is really good.



My brother and I bareboat sailed the BVI for 2 weeks in 1991 - before GPS and internet - it was fantastic!
(except for losing our mast in the middle of the SFD channel...)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 16, 2018)

DavidnRobin said:


> My brother and I bareboat sailed the BVI for 2 weeks in 1991 - before GPS and internet - it was fantastic!
> (except for losing our mast in the middle of the SFD channel...)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




How did you get demasted?  The Drake channel is not that notorious.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 16, 2018)

Metal fatigue in head stay. Snapped at about 10 knots. Luckily no one got hurt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 16, 2018)

DavidnRobin said:


> Metal fatigue in head stay. Snapped at about 10 knots. Luckily no one got hurt.



Lucky indeed.  It does get windy right as the channel narrows between West End and Little Thatch.  Is that were it happened?  Where did you rent the boat from?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 16, 2018)

Sandy VDH said:


> Lucky indeed.  It does get windy right as the channel narrows between West End and Little Thatch.  Is that were it happened?  Where did you rent the boat from?



This was 1991.  We had come out of The Bight at Norman Island (partied at the original WillieTs before it burned down in 1997 (?)) and were heading up the SFD to Salt Island (?) to dive The Rhône.

We rented from a now defunct charter company in Nanny Cay (BVI).  The upside is that we got another boat fully supplied as we had already drank all the alcohol.  

They had already heard about the dismast before we radioed in.

When we got back to Nanny Cay - the charter company had closed - and also while we were away Pan Am had closed.  We got to STT only to find the Pan Am desk closed - took a TWA flight home.  I was riddled with noseeum bites as we watched sunset while sitting on the beach and had no idea that noseeums existed being from NorCal.

Unfortunately we didn’t know about STJ, and only stayed in the BVI due to perceived hassle of checking in/out through Customs.  Otherwise my life could have turned out quite differently.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 16, 2018)

DavidnRobin said:


> heading up the SFD to Salt Island (?) to dive The Rhône.
> 
> Unfortunately we didn’t know about STJ, and only stayed in the BVI due to perceived hassle of checking in/out through Customs.  Otherwise my life could have turned out quite differently.



The Rhone is off the west coast of Salt Island you are correct there.  

Only issue with STJ is that you have to sail all the way over to the other side of the island to clear customs.  So it is a bit inconvenient.  No place to clear on the East side.


----------

